# How to Teach This cool trick?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Once a dog has a good hold, as in for the dumbbell, it's pretty easy to generalize the behavior.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm....

Not a bad trick; I've seen a bunch of Goldens do that but it's more that they want to carry the leash themselves rather than let their "master" do it! 

SJ


----------



## doglover08 (Apr 19, 2008)

First of all, need to teach dog "take it" command. then present the leash
to ur dog, give "take it" cue. click and treat when ur dog touch the leash
grudually build up the duration he is holding the leash
hope this helps


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

You mean that is a trick! Tinkerbell does that all the time. She thinks she is going to walk herself as she prances out the door. Of course it is not on command...LOL


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will try that! I just think it's a cool trick Maddie might like!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes! It came naturally to both of mine!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Both of our dogs do it... everyone thinks its the cuteset thing they've ever seen and want me to teach them how its done. I can't... the dogs just do it themselves. My wife will sometimes let Sidney 'walk himself' for a block or two around our neighborhood... I admit it is kinda cool to see.

In our obedience class, whenever we practice recalls, Sophie (just like Sidney before her) will 'pick up' her tab leash (18") and carry it as she comes prancing to me... everyone in the class just laughs and says how cute she looks.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

My Caleb does it too... but when he's being mischievous.

If he's bored and acting like a little turd in the house, we'll often put him on a leash so he's easier to manage. And sometimes, when he's especially mischievous, he'll misbehave and then grab the end of his leash in his mouth and prance away, trying to get us to chase him and play.

Silly puppy!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

When Charlie was a puppy we took him to my daughters soccer game and there was another puppy there and Charlie grabbed it's leash and started walking the little dog. It was the cutest thing. Of couse he wouldn't do it if I wanted him to though.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sadie has always done that -- I think it's so when we let go of leash it's not tangling around her feet. I'm so used to it I get surprised when people comment on it's cuteness


----------

